# Milton/Berlin Walleye



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey guys! So I've always used this report to keep up with the bite, but this is the first time I've ever joined and posted. I've read that walleye are spawning soon if not already, and the bite is better right before and right after. Because of this, I've been out 3 times this week and was skunked everyday till today. Early this week I hit Berlin from like 8:30 to 10pm on the south south side of the 224 causeway with no luck. Some other fisherman that night said that they don't turn on till midnight. I then tried milton spillway today and it was pretty active. Prolly 20 guys. Plenty of eyes being pulled in but most from guys snagging them below the dam. I caught 4 within 30min on an orange and black xrap, and another purple and silver jerkbait. All fish were pretty small. I guess the question I initially wanted to ask is if the hour of the night really makes that big of difference? I mean it's dark from 8 to about 6:30 now. And also I've heard guys talk about walleye coming up to banks and rocks and rolling. I'm assuming this is due to their spawn?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, the females will literally put their noses against the bank and roll while dispersing eggs. It doesn't continue nonstop. It's on for a while, then stops for a while.

It is a hit and miss scenario. Some nights crazy good, and some literally nothing. The spawn is a time of extremes.

I've never seen them do it in daylight hours, although I suppose it could happen. The males and females will be close to the spawning area in deeper water during daylight.

What time they start changes from night to night. Usually 10 PM to 3 AM, so midnight is the center of the window... if they are active.

I believe that dams are more predictable. At dams the fishes migratory upstream progress is halted. They accumulate in large numbers, as no fish in the system can bypass the dam. That's why there are so many special regulations when fishing in some tail races.


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

3IGELOW said:


> View attachment 258583


9 total. I released all after photo.


----------



## Squito fisher (Mar 4, 2018)

Where were you at?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Multiply those twenty guys by 5 cause there’s gonna be 100 guys down there tomorrow lol


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Who cares if 10 thousand guys show up. It’s public. At least he gave a detailed report and didn’t just blur the background out and call it a local lake


----------



## Seasport (Nov 19, 2016)

3IGELOW said:


> Hey guys! So I've always used this report to keep up with the bite, but this is the first time I've ever joined and posted. I've read that walleye are spawning soon if not already, and the bite is better right before and right after. Because of this, I've been out 3 times this week and was skunked everyday till today. Early this week I hit Berlin from like 8:30 to 10pm on the south south side of the 224 causeway with no luck. Some other fisherman that night said that they don't turn on till midnight. I then tried milton spillway today and it was pretty active. Prolly 20 guys. Plenty of eyes being pulled in but most from guys snagging them below the dam. I caught 4 within 30min on an orange and black xrap, and another purple and silver jerkbait. All fish were pretty small. I guess the question I initially wanted to ask is if the hour of the night really makes that big of difference? I mean it's dark from 8 to about 6:30 now. And also I've heard guys talk about walleye coming up to banks and rocks and rolling. I'm assuming this is due to their spawn?


----------



## Seasport (Nov 19, 2016)

Keep at it .I' always been told walleyes are night feeders .Good luck and tight lines


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Beepum19 said:


> Who cares if 10 thousand guys show up. It’s public. At least he gave a detailed report and didn’t just blur the background out and call it a local lake


 It's all good man I really wanted to study up this year and Id love to pass on knowledge that I received. If you noticed, I really didn't tell you where I caught them. Only what I've heard from other Anglers. I mean are fishing boards made to brag or learn?


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I was saying your report was good. My comment was directed to the guy whining about 100 people showing up bc you posted a report and picture


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Beepum19 said:


> I was saying your report was good. My comment was directed to the guy whining about 100 people showing up bc you posted a report and picture


at this time of year it doesnt matter,in boats and from shore if you do not get a spot early you may be out of luck.but like joe bertin said some nights its a hit and some nights a miss.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

3IGELOW said:


> It's all good man I really wanted to study up this year and Id love to pass on knowledge that I received. If you noticed, I really didn't tell you where I caught them. Only what I've heard from other Anglers. I mean are fishing boards made to brag or learn?


Nice job bud do u mind pm me where u were at got a little time off work and would love to get some eyes thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

3IGELOW said:


> It's all good man I really wanted to study up this year and Id love to pass on knowledge that I received. If you noticed, I really didn't tell you where I caught them. Only what I've heard from other Anglers. I mean are fishing boards made to brag or learn?


Both,its up to the individual how they use it....
Great job on the eyes


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beepum19 said:


> Who cares if 10 thousand guys show up. It’s public. At least he gave a detailed report and didn’t just blur the background out and call it a local lake


It’s not that hard to catch fish.... don’t get why everyone needs a detailed report. If you put in the time like myself and others, you wouldn’t want to give away your spot either. I’ll be sure to post some more pics that are like that just for you buddy. Also, if it’s in northeast Ohio than it’s a local Lake... so I do believe that’s accurate info I am giving


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It’s not that hard to catch fish.... don’t get why everyone needs a detailed report. If you put in the time like myself and others, you wouldn’t want to give away your spot either. I’ll be sure to post some more pics that are like that just for you buddy. Also, if it’s in northeast Ohio than it’s a local Lake... so I do believe that’s accurate info I am giving


dude they want a hand out ! catch the fish ,clean it and dump it off in the mail box and im sure they would complain you didn't cook it for them !


----------



## Gregjp (Mar 5, 2018)

nice


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Totally agree. I'm all for guys just letting people know they are biting. The rest a man should be able to figure out. Giving names of lakes isn't too bad but exact spots is just a free hand out in my eyes. "Let each man find his own" is a qoute from an old time flathead fishermen. That I stand by. Catching fish you figured out is so much more rewarding than going to spot x and getting a limit cause joe told ya to go there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> Totally agree. I'm all for guys just letting people know they are biting. The rest a man should be able to figure out. Giving names of lakes isn't too bad but exact spots is just a free hand out in my eyes. "Let each man find his own" is a qoute from an old time flathead fishermen. That I stand by. Catching fish you figured out is so much more rewarding than going to spot x and getting a limit cause joe told ya to go there.


Exactly. Don’t get me wrong I’ll fish spots my buddy recommends. It helps to have a network of buddies you trust cause it’s sad how quick a good place/spot can turn to crap because the wrong person got word. Word travels fast in the fishing world. But back to what I was saying and what others are now saying. It’s just a lot more rewarding finding your own fish. Learn how to read a Lake map. If you have buddies who know, have them teach you. That’s how I’ve learned. Hell im still learning. I’m still 20!... 21 in 2 weeks though so we are movin up in the world. Anyway.... moral of story, try finding your own fish and see how much more rewarding it is. And as for me stating that there will be 100 guys down in your spot tomorrow, I’m not tryin to cause problems just letting you know. You learn as you go, and you’ll learn quick not to post your exact spot. That being said. Time to go catch some chrome


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree with you guys after reading your reports, the internet has made easy for some guys to ask for a handout, like the one post about could you pm the spot you got those walleye , hope he was joking but if not that’s ballys asking for a spot cause a guy got on to fish, even I’d like to have the spot but I didn’t grow up that way looking for a freebie I would never ask that, I’m old school get out and start fishing and find your spots. Having fishing friends helps out but don’t ask on a site for spot X. Just my 2 cents worth..


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

There seems to be a small lot of members in this forum (NE) that feel they need to dictate what other members share.
If you (and you know who you are) only want to offer criticism please don't post it.
It can't be emphasized enough, this is an outdoors "SHARING" site mainly for fishing, boating and hunting.
Anything less will not be tolerated...the criticism has gotten stale.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Been catching on Berlin south side of cause way. I put some time in and it’s paying off. What a great local lake. The lure of choice is a Erie derie jig head Carolina rigged. Heres three nice females caught last weekend.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Beepum19 said:


> Been catching on Berlin south side of cause way. I put some time in and it’s paying off. What a great local lake. The lure of choice is a Erie derie jig head Carolina rigged. Heres three nice females caught last weekend.


Good general information. And congrats on the take.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

once you read it hear or other sites its old news, take even the erie reports back when some really good fisherman where posting here. for every guy that posted there where thousands fishing that day that did well but no posts. if a guy posts ne out of rocky river 52 fow, that is all a person needs. not his gps numbers from 2 days ago, most likely them fish have moved on. so you have a starting point slow down any fish on the finder no move on till you see some. time spent on the water is the best teacher, when you think you have it figured out the weather man or the fish throw you a curve ball. you never have two days that are the same, today is a new ball game and you have to figure it out. the diehards keep going keep learning it never ends.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

when I go ice fishing I always tell where I go. Portage lakes.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Beepum19 said:


> Been catching on Berlin south side of cause way. I put some time in and it’s paying off. What a great local lake. The lure of choice is a Erie derie jig head Carolina rigged. Heres three nice females caught last weekend.


Nice catch! Ill be out this week one night and will hopefully be posting pics and an update


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Beepum19 said:


> when I go ice fishing I always tell where I go. Portage lakes.


U guide!!


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Hook N Book said:


> There seems to be a small lot of members in this forum (NE) that feel they need to dictate what other members share.
> If you (and you know who you are) only want to offer criticism please don't post it.
> It can't be emphasized enough, this is an outdoors "SHARING" site mainly for fishing, boating and hunting.
> Anything less will not be tolerated...the criticism has gotten stale.


Amen. I get so sick of seeing every thread be highjacked about what the poster did or didn’t share. Share what you want or don’t want. If you want drama go to Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Got 3 tonight those 2 and a 13". 224. Tried a few things all were on vibe


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

any body ever try jigging some of the back channels where the bottom is pretty rocky?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

3IGELOW said:


> It's all good man I really wanted to study up this year and Id love to pass on knowledge that I received. If you noticed, I really didn't tell you where I caught them. Only what I've heard from other Anglers. I mean are fishing boards made to brag or learn?


I was taught to fish by the worst fisherman that ever lived, my Dad. We spent quite a bit of time together fishing, great memories, few if any fish. Getting skunked was the norm, with the exception of panfish using a bobber and live bait.

When I got into my thirties I fished with a friend who knew as much as my Dad. I was at the Cleveland Sport Show and met a guide selling "Learn A Lake" cassettes which came with a map detailing fishing "spots" on local lakes and how to fish specific baits for specific species. A few months later I called him and scheduled a guided trip. Fortunately he considered himself a fishing mentor, and was absolutely generous with experiences and knowledge... that contradicted everything I had learned up until that point. The trip didn't cost me anything, compared to the experience and information.

I've also hired "bad" guides, who knew as much as my Dad. I've seen some really bad information on this site and others, as well as good stuff. The newbie has to sort through both, which takes quite a bit of fishing time. The real shortcut to learning anything, is spending time with a qualified mentor and experiencing success.

I've given people "spots" and techniques that I've learned, and never felt threatened by them sharing the information. Can it backfire? Absolutely, but only for a while because
lakes change throughout the season, and over the years. Fishing pressure has an effect also that will negate the _*value*_ of a "spot".

Most people I've met, prefer bragging to mentoring. It's less threatening to those who only fish "spots", and don't understand the cycles and species. Confident people realize that the learning process is on going because of change, which is inevitable. 

I understand the difference between newbies and slackers, I just don't want to punish the former because of the latter.

Sorry, got carried away...


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

All I know is the info on here is a big help for me ! Have'nt done a lot of fishing the past few years and most of that was wading and casting small streams. Fishing the lakes was hard for me to learn techniques. But thanks to you guys on here I have some tips.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Vibe 224 missed a few but landed three. Hard rips. Color was baby Pepsi belly.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

How was the watercolor


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dirty


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If all you care about is the location, you're missing the point entirely. Any water with similar species, conditions, structure, temps, cover, and access will yield success. Go with what you know, use what you've learned.--Tim


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

Wow said:


> If all you care about is the location, you're missing the point entirely. Any water with similar species, conditions, structure, temps, cover, and access will yield success. Go with what you know, use what you've learned.--Tim
> View attachment 259494


i think joe b. already stressed that


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

slipsinker said:


> i think joe b. already stressed that


Alrighty then. --Tim


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Water was ragin at the Milton spillway yesterday. You can usually stand by the wall on the right (east) side of the dam.


----------

